# 325 vs. 330



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

How many of you have the following?

*btw - 323/328 owners vote too!! (323/325; 328/330)*


----------



## planet (Dec 22, 2001)

Let's not forget that this board (at this point) isn't E46-only. There seem to be some 5er's and Zer's out there...


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

I am not seeing a 328Ci vote on the poll


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

it's same as 330's


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

planet said:


> *Let's not forget that this board (at this point) isn't E46-only. There seem to be some 5er's and Zer's out there... *


*HHmmm....should I do another Poll?? 3 series, 5, 7, Z, M, X?*


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

*umm*

330CI without a doubt!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

328Ci!!!


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *Why no CIC?
> Having a 330 CIC should I vote CI?
> 
> 
> ...


Just the same


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *Why no CIC?
> Having a 330 CIC should I vote CI? *


Oops! Sorry! Did the poll of the spur of the moment...


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Never understood why ppl buy the 325. Is it cuz you don't have enough $$?

Don't give me some lame-ass excuse like... I don't need the extra power, etc. I'm serious though.. why would someone buy the 325 over a 330?


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

jw said:


> *Never understood why ppl buy the 325. Is it cuz you don't have enough $$?
> 
> Don't give me some lame-ass excuse like... I don't need the extra power, etc. I'm serious though.. why would someone buy the 325 over a 330? *


I would've loved to get the 330ci. I test drove both, and while the 330 does have more kick, it's not A LOT more. I wonder why BMW doesn't give the 330 more power to really distinguish it from the 325 - there's only a diff of 40hp. Yet the car costs $7,000 more with the same options. True, I could've gotten a bare bones 330 - but I like to have a sunroof, leather, etc.

On one end, you have the 325 with 184hp. On the other, the beast: M3 with 333. You'd think the 330 would be more in the middles, say around 250, 260hp.

Any thoughts?


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

I got a 325 'cause that was the only car in the local dealer lot that I could have had right now. So here I am, quite pleased with it 
Mustangs smoke me though  , but I learned not to care about that.

Simple, eh ?


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

*Never understood why ppl buy the 325. Is it cuz you don't have enough $$?*

I bought the 325 because I saved some $$ that allowed me to buy my wife a Benz, and myself an Italian Sportbike, Aprilia Mille-R.

If I want speed and power I'll take the bike out and smoke 99.9999% of anything on the road with four wheels.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Price is an important factor for me...*

I paid cash for the car and intend to keep it for a long time. I felt that the 325i was the best overall value of any car on the market. The 330 just didn't give me enough extra power to justify its much higher cost. I didn't just buy a BMW for power-- I bought it for handling, safety, manual transmission feel and availability, overall feel, styling and build quality. I get all of these w/ the 325i. I actually like that I have to use the shifter more in the 325i to keep the engine in its sweet spot-- its a great sounding engine, and I love the shifter- so I enjoy this. Now, if someone gave me a 330 for the same price as a 325i would I take it? Yes, of course, because the value would be better. BTW, I did Euro-delivery w/ my 325i, so I maximized my savings. If you're not concerned w/ the extra cost of the 330, you probably should review your financial situation more closely. Even very wealthy people don't like to just flush money down the toilet. BMW's are great, but I think they become exponentially harder to justify financially as you add on options and move up the model line. And, you really can have a lot of fun w/ a 325i sport! I lived in Germany last year, and most people there do fine w/ 318s 320s and 320d's. They're cruising the autobahn at 130+ w/ no problem. I even rented a 520i touring, and still managed to enjoy the car. Anyway, I'm not trying to defend my choice, or attack yours, just wanted to give you another viewpoint so you don't go around scratching your head and wondering why people buy 325s (I, of course, am equally befuddled by 330 owners).


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Never understood why ppl buy the 325. Is it cuz you don't have enough $$?*



Chipster said:


> *I bought the 325 because I saved some $$ that allowed me to buy my wife a Benz, and myself an Italian Sportbike, Aprilia Mille-R.
> 
> If I want speed and power I'll take the bike out and smoke 99.9999% of anything on the road with four wheels. *


The Aprilia a sweet bike! I'd love to get a Ducati 748, or the ultimate Bahn Burner of all time - the BMW K1200RS.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

jw said:


> *Never understood why ppl buy the 325. Is it cuz you don't have enough $$?
> 
> Don't give me some lame-ass excuse like... I don't need the extra power, etc. I'm serious though.. why would someone buy the 325 over a 330? *


Just last weekend I tested the limits of my 325ci in our local mountains, keeping up with a superbike that was agressively bombing the corners! The 325 has all the handling benefits of the 3 series, and that was what's important to me in a car. I could give a rat's ass about getting from 0 to 60 a half second faster! The $4000 I saved over a comparably equipped 330ci will pay for almost *7 years* of my auto insurance premiums.

Let's put it this way, I could afford to buy an M3 if I really wanted one, but the 325 has all the power I could ever effectively use on the street, so why waste my money?

Also, I love the type 44s and don't like the 68s. I guess you could say I saved another $1000+ by not having to replace my wheels.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Yep, i got a 325 cause i couldn't afford the 330 and i'm not ashamed to admit it. That said, i'm so totally satisfied with my 325 SP/PP/CP.


----------



## over90 (Dec 21, 2001)

jw said:


> *Never understood why ppl buy the 325. Is it cuz you don't have enough $$?
> 
> Don't give me some lame-ass excuse like... I don't need the extra power, etc. I'm serious though.. why would someone buy the 325 over a 330? *


I'll better all of you who bought 325's. I bought a loaded 323ci executive demo (xenon,hk,winter pk,sp,etc..) with 3,000 miles on it for under $26,000. Beat that! Ya I saved at least $10,000! And with that $$$ I can put in a Super Charger and spank your 330! Oh, and I have left over $$$ for other mods too!

You can also look at it this way: Why just settle for a 330? Spend an extra $10,000 and get the M3! That makes more sense per cost/hp average.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

325iN2it said:


> *Yep, i got a 325 cause i couldn't afford the 330 and i'm not ashamed to admit it. That said, i'm so totally satisfied with my 325 SP/PP/CP. *


Don't take me wrong. There's nothing wrong with saving $$. Just curious why so many people seemed to buy them. Personally, I find my 330 is a great value.

General question... you think 325 owners are younger on average? Most of the 325s I've seen here in DC area are driven by kids. Ok.. maybe early 20s too.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

jw said:


> *
> 
> General question... you think 325 owners are younger on average? Most of the 325s I've seen here in DC area are driven by kids. Ok.. maybe early 20s too. *


Those rich Georgetown U kids. Damn them...hehe


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

*For me, it WAS not enough money(m)*



jw said:


> *Never understood why ppl buy the 325. Is it cuz you don't have enough $$?
> 
> Don't give me some lame-ass excuse like... I don't need the extra power, etc. I'm serious though.. why would someone buy the 325 over a 330? *


I could've gotten a loaded 328Ci and buy out my wife's Honda Accord lease, or a base 540i 6 speed...But ended up buying 2 323Ci's, one for me one for my wife.


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2001)

*well..*

I have a 325xiT

I didn't see that in the list, so I didn't vote 

Maybe you should add it!

- Cowboy


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

jw said:


> *
> 
> Don't take me wrong. There's nothing wrong with saving $$. Just curious why so many people seemed to buy them. Personally, I find my 330 is a great value.
> 
> General question... you think 325 owners are younger on average? Most of the 325s I've seen here in DC area are driven by kids. Ok.. maybe early 20s too. *


According to the "initial" E46 coupe ordering guide that went to the dealers in the summer of 1999, the owner profiles showed the average 328Ci buyer to be several years younger than 323 buyers. 328Ci buyers were the youngest of all the luxury coupes, with an avg in the upper 30s. I doubt that it has changed much.


----------



## over90 (Dec 21, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> According to the "initial" E46 coupe ordering guide that went to the dealers in the summer of 1999, the owner profiles showed the average 328Ci buyer to be several years younger than 323 buyers. 328Ci buyers were the youngest of all the luxury coupes, with an avg in the upper 30s. I doubt that it has changed much. *


Interesting. Looks like the younger ones need more power!


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

over90 said:


> *
> 
> Interesting. Looks like the younger ones need more power! *


You'd think it was the other way around. Maybe all the older ones are plunking down more $$ for the M class.


----------



## over90 (Dec 21, 2001)

Actually, I am very amazed at how many 18-25 year olds own M's!(as seen on other boards when they brag about them) I think their parents buy it for them.


----------



## MAK (Dec 22, 2001)

I found the 325i to be a good value for the money. The handling of the car is very good (excellent when compared to other makes in its' price range); the acceleration is very good (not heart-stopping); excellent braking; excellent drivers position and information gauges; very good road feel (no, not upto M standards ); reasonable accomodations for passengers;
won't break the bank to own!

In short, good value.
Mike


----------

